# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  How Can you sell home security system in South Africa?

## jdg1868

South Africa has high crime rate around the world, so we have designed new home security system and car security system to protect consumers safety and our system has make up the current security system's deficiencies. Now we want to promote it in South Africa, could you give me some advices?

----------


## flaker

you mention  the crime rate and it is precisely for this reason that the local consumer would want security in terms of warranties,maintenance,proper back-up. This set up is paramount. The actual hardware that you want to market forms but a small portion of the "security system"

----------


## Justloadit

The selling of hardware at a cheap price is not going to make it. Clients do not just want a loud sound to go off when there is an attempted robbery, they want instantaneous support, which requires a top of the range security task team who will respond with in a few minutes.

To make the hardware desirable, it requires a little more than triggering  a siren.

There are local companies offering a range of services, which are initially serviced by the hardware, but the primary marketing is the return of the stolen asset which communicates with the base station at all times.

As the security systems increase in complexity, so do the criminals become more aggressive with the victims, so much so that they usually take the victims where ever they go to reduce the risk of the alarm systems being triggered

----------


## JanvandeMerwe

I read this and started doing some reading about this industry.  I found a page about home insurance which says that "In 2009, according to the police, 246,616 home burglaries were reported in South Africa".

I guess there is a market for a product like this, but you have to remember that many homes are not even secure enough for such a system in South Africa.  It seems that keeping guard dogs in the house (not in the garden for the risk of them being poisoned by the burglars) may continue to be the best option.

Pardon the ramble.

----------


## Dave A

Maybe do direct marketing to the security companies? 

It's not the sort of commodity that the consumer buys over the counter and install themselves - at least if they want something more than a Mickey Mouse setup.

----------


## jdg1868

> The selling of hardware at a cheap price is not going to make it. Clients do not just want a loud sound to go off when there is an attempted robbery, they want instantaneous support, which requires a top of the range security task team who will respond with in a few minutes.
> 
> To make the hardware desirable, it requires a little more than triggering  a siren.
> 
> There are local companies offering a range of services, which are initially serviced by the hardware, but the primary marketing is the return of the stolen asset which communicates with the base station at all times.
> 
> As the security systems increase in complexity, so do the criminals become more aggressive with the victims, so much so that they usually take the victims where ever they go to reduce the risk of the alarm systems being triggered



Our security system is not only alarming system, but has active defense function which is the key advantage of my system. And it could protect customer's life in less than one minute, and donot give criminal time to react the whole protection process.

----------


## Justloadit

You are asking us to make recommendations on marketing a product, but we do not even know what you wish to sell. 

I think if you wish for more help, then you must submit a full specification of what you have to offer, anything less and you will be wasting every ones time.

----------


## jdg1868

Compare to the conventional home security system, our system has the following advantages:

1. The system could dispense users from the complicated operation of arming or disarming a security system and setting up three-dimensional defence area automatically.

2. *Analyzing and locating* the position of people who are close to the defence area though multi-level band sensor network system and multi-level network system architecture, which could minimize the risk of invasion.

3. Turning passive alarm to *active defence*, which could protect users before dangers occur.

If you need more informations, please browse our website: http://www.tongyuelectric.com/

----------


## jdg1868

Second introduction:

When your families suffered hijacking at home, who could protect your families’ life?

When your house suffered banditry, which could protect your property?

When you encountered hijacking on the way, which could protect your security and your car?

When your house happening fire accident, which could help you to put out the fire immediately?

We could. My company is focus on protecting personal security and property safety and providing very meticulous security service for our users. Our security system would bring you the most advanced security experience with high reliability, high detective capacity and precise report function.

Our aim is to minimize the potential risk faced by users, like burglary and robbery, and provide them with our first-class security system.

----------


## Martinco

> You are asking us to make recommendations on marketing a product, but we do not even know what you wish to sell. 
> 
> I think if you wish for more help, then you must submit a full specification of what you have to offer, anything less and you will be wasting every ones time.


The information given and even the website still does not give us exactly what you want to market.   :Confused:   In order for us to help you , you need to give exact information. Tell us what it is and what it consists of and I am sure you will be assisted better.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

When you say "active defense", what exactly do you mean?  :Confused:  

Does a cool-looking turret pop out and pulverize the baddies?  :Cool:

----------


## jdg1868

> The information given and even the website still does not give us exactly what you want to market.    In order for us to help you , you need to give exact information. Tell us what it is and what it consists of and I am sure you will be assisted better.



It is a home security system which can protect people's life and property. It consists five parts: active defense,  precise locating, alarming, monitoring and remote control. We want to cooperate with local company.

----------


## jdg1868

> When you say "active defense", what exactly do you mean?  
> 
> Does a cool-looking turret pop out and pulverize the baddies?


 
 "active defense" means you only move your hand intruder will lose attack ability, then intruder has no time to react your simple gesture.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> "active defense" means you only move your hand intruder will lose attack ability, then intruder has no time to react your simple gesture.


I'm afraid that you're being to vague when describing your product. I want to know, in laymen's terms, exactly what your product does. When 3 hooded villains with machine guns break into my house at 2am, what is your security system going to do when I "move my hand"? How does he "lose attack ability"?  :Confused:

----------


## Martinco

Maybe this is a quick course in hypnotism ? :Zzzzz: 

*jdg1868*...............If you want anybody to be interested in your product, then please explain fully. Do not be vague !!!!!!   We obviously do not understand what you have .

If you want to sell a "transport system" then tell the people what you have to sell. Is it a car or a truck or a bicycle or even a pair of shoes ! ........ and if so, what is special about your system ?

----------


## garthu

Surprised no one has said it but this is ranging onto fair spammy!!

Had a look at the web and biggest... well Martinco put it well, theres no REAL information there. Case studies... they refer to OTHER systems, not yours and what its done. I think i get the basic idea, but the info is not clear.

I Have to tell you my first impression is no as the info is vague and considering you in China, payments in advance etc, its not going to go down well.

My opinion...

----------


## garthu

Yup no sorry, been into it further and sorry really concerned about the objective here!!!

What you are describing a basic alarm system can do!!!

----------


## jdg1868

> Surprised no one has said it but this is ranging onto fair spammy!!
> 
> Had a look at the web and biggest... well Martinco put it well, theres no REAL information there. Case studies... they refer to OTHER systems, not yours and what its done. I think i get the basic idea, but the info is not clear.
> 
> I Have to tell you my first impression is no as the info is vague and considering you in China, payments in advance etc, its not going to go down well.
> 
> My opinion...


Thank u for your advice. Case studies are just introduce our system's fuctions and it's my company's security system not other systems.

----------


## jdg1868

> Maybe this is a quick course in hypnotism ?
> 
> *jdg1868*...............If you want anybody to be interested in your product, then please explain fully. Do not be vague !!!!!!   We obviously do not understand what you have .
> 
> If you want to sell a "transport system" then tell the people what you have to sell. Is it a car or a truck or a bicycle or even a pair of shoes ! ........ and if so, what is special about your system ?



I think I have give exact information about my security system, because I have introduce the security system's function and how it could protect people's life. And it consists five parts: precise locating, active defense, intelligent recognition, intelligent monitoring and remote control.

----------


## jdg1868

> I'm afraid that you're being to vague when describing your product. I want to know, in laymen's terms, exactly what your product does. When 3 hooded villains with machine guns break into my house at 2am, what is your security system going to do when I "move my hand"? How does he "lose attack ability"?


When you move your hand, the security system will start active defense measures, like electric shock or spray, to prevent villains' behavior,then make them lose attack ability. All gestures is designed by users and we have varietise defense measures, which is combined sound, light and electric defnse measures. All measures is safe and legitimate in your country.

----------


## jdg1868

> Yup no sorry, been into it further and sorry really concerned about the objective here!!!
> 
> What you are describing a basic alarm system can do!!!



My security system is focus on preventing intruder behavior and has precise locating, monitoring and recognition functions. For the alarm system we have varieties ways, like Text Alarming, Image Capture, Alarming Information Filing, Terminal Alarming and so on.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> When you move your hand, the security system will start active defense measures, like electric shock or spray, to prevent villains' behavior,then make them lose attack ability. All gestures is designed by users and we have varietise defense measures, which is combined sound, light and electric defnse measures. All measures is safe and legitimate in your country.


Sounds like a good addition to the James Bond movies  :Cool: 

That's a slightly better explanation, though. Thanks.

----------


## Dave A

All through this thread, I've been quietly thinking to myself and waiting for someone to say this:

I was under the impression that South Africa is something of a world leader when it comes to home and vehicle security devices and systems. Last I'd heard parts of the world with climbing security issues were clamouring after SA developed security technology, particularly when it comes to vehicle tracking and retrofit vehicle immobilisation.

But no-one has said it  :Confused: 
Am I under the wrong impression then? Or maybe out of date?

----------


## Justloadit

> All through this thread, I've been quietly thinking to myself and waiting for someone to say this:
> 
> I was under the impression that South Africa is something of a world leader when it comes to home and vehicle security devices and systems. Last I'd heard parts of the world with climbing security issues were clamouring after SA developed security technology, particularly when it comes to vehicle tracking and retrofit vehicle immobilisation.
> 
> But no-one has said it 
> Am I under the wrong impression then? Or maybe out of date?


 Hi Dave,

We were giving the member the benefit of the doubt, it seems that we are no wiser than when the thread started.

----------


## jdg1868

> All through this thread, I've been quietly thinking to myself and waiting for someone to say this:
> 
> I was under the impression that South Africa is something of a world leader when it comes to home and vehicle security devices and systems. Last I'd heard parts of the world with climbing security issues were clamouring after SA developed security technology, particularly when it comes to vehicle tracking and retrofit vehicle immobilisation.
> 
> But no-one has said it 
> Am I under the wrong impression then? Or maybe out of date?



SA environment leadiing solve home and vehicle security problem become important and urgent and I think advanced security system will have brilliant future in SA. 
Future security system's develop is protect people's life, not warning or alarming.

----------


## Justloadit

> SA environment leadiing solve home and vehicle security problem become important and urgent and I think advanced security system will have brilliant future in SA. 
> Future security system's develop is protect people's life, not warning or alarming.


You still have not explained how the system works. I need a product brochure explaining the exact operation of the system under duress. If you can not give this information, you are wasting all our time.

Stop trying to do a sales job on us, you asked if we can advise, with out this information, there is no way that I can advise you whether your product will dell in South Africa or not. So give us a full write up of what the system does, and how it does it. Once we can understand the physical operation of the system, can we give you advice.

----------


## garthu

Now that Dave has said it, it brought some focus to the reality! I'd say you right. SA are leaders and i have seen some really hectic stuff. Immobilizing guys here with pepper sprays, strobe lights etc is fairly old tech, been around a while. Access systems that look like movie stuff. Electric fencing has huge export value here the biggest limitation though being like the UK, what we use as legal here is not there!

I think alot of us though would just REALLY like to get to the bottom of what was originally offered on the start??  :Frown:

----------


## jdg1868

> You still have not explained how the system works. I need a product brochure explaining the exact operation of the system under duress. If you can not give this information, you are wasting all our time.
> 
> Stop trying to do a sales job on us, you asked if we can advise, with out this information, there is no way that I can advise you whether your product will dell in South Africa or not. So give us a full write up of what the system does, and how it does it. Once we can understand the physical operation of the system, can we give you advice.



I do not sell it and i just want to know the potential market of my security system in SA. I think i have already introduce the system's function. And i donot know why people say they cannot understand my system. How to introduction the system? Do you mean introduce technology of the security system?

----------


## garthu

> My security system is focus on preventing intruder behavior and has precise locating, monitoring and recognition functions. For the alarm system we have varieties ways, like Text Alarming, Image Capture, Alarming Information Filing, Terminal Alarming and so on.


JDG, i dont think anyone is trying to be rude, we are really just trying to get to the bottom of what you are offering and is it really any different to what there is as what you have described above we have.

My place is set up very basically at the moment. Electric fence and talking system outdoors in the garden that tells me, in words, exactly where there is an intruder and where they are going.

If i wanted to i could do this.

Multi zone electric fence 36 strand identify exactly where intruder came over (if they ever did as to get through such is close to impossible)
Fibre optic sense underground and over ground trespass
Fire detection and automatic dispersal of CO2 provided no body heat
Talking alarm system (have it already)
GSM and Internet links to control/feed information
Video capture, motion sense and track
Auto and focused vocal warnings, even disabling of intruder with pepper sprays focused.
Laser, ultrasonic, infrared, tremble, motion, thermal detection all possible.
Intelligent activation and control, local and remote
And more!!

So the point is:
1 - what can you really do that is different to this, SPECIFICALLY!
2 - I'm in the industry now and still dont install a system like is as it is protecting the border and externals are what i do and where i act, as far as i am concerned, once the person is inside the house, its to late anyway (remember people shoot you in this country when threatened) and is also cost prohibitive to go this far. PLEASE do not say either we are not cost prohibitive, rather give a specific example system with a price!! Then we can give you real feedback and say yes, this is good, no its a waste of time. It is the sort of stuff i have interest in, but to this point, this really has gone round in circles!!

----------


## jdg1868

> JDG, i dont think anyone is trying to be rude, we are really just trying to get to the bottom of what you are offering and is it really any different to what there is as what you have described above we have.
> 
> My place is set up very basically at the moment. Electric fence and talking system outdoors in the garden that tells me, in words, exactly where there is an intruder and where they are going.
> 
> If i wanted to i could do this.
> 
> Multi zone electric fence 36 strand identify exactly where intruder came over (if they ever did as to get through such is close to impossible)
> Fibre optic sense underground and over ground trespass
> Fire detection and automatic dispersal of CO2 provided no body heat
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I know everyone is good for me and they want to help me. I will modify introduction of the security system, then I hoping you also could give me advice or point out shortcomings.

----------


## jdg1868

Thanks for members advice and we will change our introduction of the security system. And we use this simple introduction just want to attract potential customer, then if they interested in my security system, we will give them our company's website which has specific introduction of my security system.  But now as people reaction, I think this way is not suitable in SA,right?

----------


## jdg1868

What about new introduction:


1. Arming or disarming the home security system automatically
2. Active warning defense 
3. Emergency intelligence defense (protect your life and prevent intruder move or act by active defense measures)
4. Precise locating
5. Prevent tracking at front door
6. Intelligence tracking and capturing in house
7. Judging equipment malfunction automatically (the system could make up hardware malfunction automatically)
8. Flexible self-modification of interface
9. Remote control 

How could you advertise security system in SA?

----------


## ava_camen

you would have to find the likes of a very limited target market and then gain their trust. its not easy but its not impossible

----------


## jdg1868

Are there home security forums in SA? Are there popular security forums in SA? Whether different area has different security forums? Which website or forum you could get more security market information? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## jdg1868

We donot sell hardware, we just combines african local security products or famouse company's security products with we design software to make those products working together, and then meet customer's security requirements.

----------


## Justloadit

AS I said in another thread - salesman talk saying nothing. Still do not know what your product does or what you are trying to offer. I am nor surprised no one is answering your thread. Your statements are vague, and offer no concrete information on your products or services, so one can not even make an assessment on.

----------


## jdg1868

> AS I said in another thread - salesman talk saying nothing. Still do not know what your product does or what you are trying to offer. I am nor surprised no one is answering your thread. Your statements are vague, and offer no concrete information on your products or services, so one can not even make an assessment on.


I think I have introduce my system's functions in this, like   1. Arming or disarming the home security system automatically  2. Active warning defense  3...  Why you said you still not know what my product does?  Could you give me advice how could you introduce your product?

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Looking at the website, I think we're talking pretty high-end, customised security systems.

jdg, unless what you are looking for is to sell full system installs, I suspect what you probably need to talk about to improve your marketing is the available components. 

For example, you say "active defence" and assume people know what that means. But they don't. They need to know how.
Now in your anti-piracy section I see that means water cannons on deck which can be remotely controlled and can be programmed to spring into action pretty much automatically.

In the home situation, I still have no idea what you propose as "active defence," but I guess it could include automatic security door closing to seperate intruders from the occupants you are trying to protect.

Reading the whole discussion does give pause for thought about features vs benefits in marketing. Marketing gurus will tell you to focus on benefits in your marketing efforts. This is true, but there still needs to be some understanding of the features.

----------

jdg1868 (11-Apr-11)

----------


## Morkel

I stay in Florida and even here also homes are looted that too during the daytime. So, I have installed a safety system in my home to avoid any sort of criminal activities. I suggest you too get the system installed and safeguard yourself. About your query I suggest invite your clients to your office and give them a demo as to how this system can protect them from burglars and thieves. I think this idea may help you increase your sales target.

----------


## jdg1868

Active Defense -- you donot take any actions, the system will protect you life and make intruders lose of resistance ability. Just Like, you car would drive itself automatically when you sit in it.

----------


## Just Gone

@ jdg1868 - I am in the security industry and get 5-10 e mails a day from China that supposedly wants to do business in our country and has a new product !  What you have mentioned above is available in this country as are many other products to help with the crime situation.

----------

Dave A (29-Jul-11)

----------


## jdg1868

> @ jdg1868 - I am in the security industry and get 5-10 e mails a day from China that supposedly wants to do business in our country and has a new product !  What you have mentioned above is available in this country as are many other products to help with the crime situation.


Thank you for your reminding! However, compare to the most recent security system, my security system has two notable features:1.The security system do not need any *Arming or Disarming* by personnel;it would finish these works by itself. 2. The security system could *Precise Locating* all of people position in any space,including intruders' position.

----------


## Just Gone

Yes we have that.  And we also have "precise locating" in the form of a passive, beams or sensors, remote or wired which can send a signal to a keypad, computer or a off site unit !

----------


## Sparks

Site link not working. Can't help wondering, is tongyu not perhaps affilliated to foolyu?

----------


## jdg1868

> Yes we have that.  And we also have "precise locating" in the form of a passive, beams or sensors, remote or wired which can send a signal to a keypad, computer or a off site unit !



Would you mind to send your security systems' information or introductions to me? As you said,we donot know SA security market, thus we want to know more about security industrial development and security market in SA. We cannot browse your company's website because China restrain internet browse. My email: amelia0205@live.cn

----------


## jdg1868

> Site link not working. Can't help wondering, is tongyu not perhaps affilliated to foolyu?


You would try it again. Or you would tell me what information you need and then I will send it to you.

----------


## Just Gone

@ jdg ... No I would mind sending it to you.......... but you may buy it or our products from me !  Would you like my banking details ?

----------


## jdg1868

> @ jdg ... No I would mind sending it to you.......... but you may buy it or our products from me !  Would you like my banking details ?


I am waiting for your security system introductions, not only banking security details.  May I ask any question about your home security system---If there are people in your house, which has installed your home security system, the security system is arming or disarming?

----------


## Just Gone

Yes there are people in my house which has installed the home security system.
Yes the security system is arming or disarming.

The system can tell you which area is breached inside or outside.  You know exactly where someone might be breaking in.  You know if your electric fence has been cut.  You know if they are in the front or the back.  You know if they are in your ceiling.  You know if they are in your house.  And all this purely from the security system.  And to add to this you can even add onto this system and it can inform you on your cell phone if you are out.

----------


## jdg1868

> Yes there are people in my house which has installed the home security system.
> Yes the security system is arming or disarming.
> 
> The system can tell you which area is breached inside or outside.  You know exactly where someone might be breaking in.  You know if your electric fence has been cut.  You know if they are in the front or the back.  You know if they are in your ceiling.  You know if they are in your house.  And all this purely from the security system.  And to add to this you can even add onto this system and it can inform you on your cell phone if you are out.


How does your security system precise locating intruders’ position? What kind of components do you use? And how does your security system avoid false warning? Just like, how could your security system distinguishes intruders from your friends or families? Your above introduction is so simple, could your give me more details about your security system and successful cases? If your security system is better than me, we would sell your system in China.

----------


## Just Gone

jdg ..... No you cannot sell it in China because most of the parts come from China and it seems you have similar systems there, unless you would like to order 10 units and try ?

----------


## jdg1868

> jdg ..... No you cannot sell it in China because most of the parts come from China and it seems you have similar systems there, unless you would like to order 10 units and try ?


You said most of your system's parts were come from chinese company,how could you found and known chinese local company in your country?

----------


## Just Gone

Chinese companies send me up to 10 e mails a day advertising their products.  As they send to me they send to other companies in our country.  My supplier (local) has been to China on a number of occasions and has formed a relationship with them and subsequently imports from them.

----------


## jdg1868

How to cooperate with local security company?

----------


## Just Gone

The best way would be to send some samples and we could try it out and take it from there.

----------


## jdg1868

> The best way would be to send some samples and we could try it out and take it from there.


But my product is* security software*, which has no specific samples. We designed it could integrate any security components and has active defense and precise locating functions. We designed software could meet any users' security requirements; the hardware(security components) could provide by users or we buy specific brand according to users' need.  We sell software not hardware.

----------


## Just Gone

jdg ......... so send a sample of the software.  How can I sell your product without knowing what it is, or having used it or tested it.  Neither can I buy your product if I dont know what it is !!!!  I am certainly not going to buy a product just for the sake of someone telling me to try it !!

----------


## jdg1868

WE cannot simply send a sample of  the software, but you could come to my company to prove my said functions. And we sell processes are , first, we designed security system according customer need; second, we help customer install the security system; third, customer check it; finally, we receive money.  You before said your local supplier will come to china and see products,how could connect with them?

----------


## Just Gone

Ok no problem - care to send me a ticket ?

----------


## jdg1868

For the ticket, I need tell to my boss. could you introduce some local suppliers to me?

----------


## Just Gone

Of course I could.  I know people in Johannesburg, Capteown & Durban as well as a few people in African countries.

----------


## jdg1868

> Of course I could.  I know people in Johannesburg, Capteown & Durban as well as a few people in African countries.


once you said you could send your security products introductions to me, but you didnot. This time is true or joking?

----------


## Just Gone

@jdg - Listen to me my friend - I am not going to part with any of my contacts, security product introductions or whatever you want to call just for anything.  It has to be worth my while - so use it or dont use it.  If you want me to sell your product etc etc - I am not going to outlay cash for something I do not know anything about - therefore dont ask me if it is true or not true ?? If you dont want the info and dont want me to sell your product thats fine .  As I also said I get up to 10 e mails a day from China !!!!

----------


## jdg1868

I am sorry about what I said. I will give full introduction about my security system and let you know what is different between my security system from normal security system. And I want to know the info, including your system introduction and how to connect with local supplier.

----------


## Just Gone

@ jdg ........... I dont think this is going anywhere......... as I said there are MANY chinese suppliers that e mail me everyday ...... some are genuine and some are not !

----------


## Dave A

> I dont think this is going anywhere.........


That was my guess a couple of pages ago. Just didn't want to rain on anyone's parade.

----------


## jdg1868

you donot really understand my security system, why do you know my security system is worse than other chinese suppliers or your company's products ? And I do not understand that even I have introduce more details about my security system's functions and how difference between my security system from local security sytem, nobody interested in it in SA. Why?  Is that my explaination has problems or you donot believe we could designd such security system? I really want to know what should I do? Go on or give up?

----------


## Just Gone

Ok let me quickly explain to you jdg, because this thread is getting boring now.  You, like lots of other chinese people out there have a product.  You should ask yourself "How can you get me interested?' .  You cant tell me about your product - you cant send me samples of your product, you cant show me your product .......... i could go on ....... Now how do you expect me to buy your product without either first trying it or something.  That is why I said send me a sample.  Then I said send me a ticket - ie if you really wanted to sell your product to a South African distibutor and you were a genuine company then you would find someone to distribute your product, show him your product and either come and see him in SA or fly him to your country to have a look !!! No-one is going to buy a new product without trying it first !!! or knowing what the product was.

----------


## jdg1868

I promise my company is a genuine company and I accept your advice,and then ask manager whether could invite you come to China.

----------


## web marketer

I think the best way is to contact customers directly. For this email marketing is the best option. By this you can reach to all customers. I am working in this field from past three years and this is a great tool of marketing. If you need any kind of help add me on skype at vivekc84.

Thanks

----------

